# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  My blood test. I need help & perspective from the experianced.

## iamminddead

Male, 33yrs old, 6'1 & 197lbs. I am taking:

Dihydroboldenone Cypionate - 400mg every 3.5 days.

HGH H.y.g.e.t.r.o.p.i.n - 4IU's at wake and 4IU's at bed.

Dbol - 30mg ED, broke into 10mg 3x a day.

Anavar - 90mg ED, broke into 30mg 3x a day.

HCG - 500UI's twice a week.

Anastrozole - .5mg EOD

I've been on this for 8 weeks and would LOVE to continue. I want to prevent any long term damage to my body. How are my tests looking?

From what I can tell, shouldn't I be taking more Anastrozole? because of my Estro is too high? I also have Provimed, Clomifene & Tamoxifen on hand. Should I just add some Provimed?

I plan on doing a full PCT treatment after I stop.

Any & all insight to my blood test numbers is appreciated. If your going to call me a rookie or flame me at all, just save it. I am looking for constructive criticism.

Thank you in advance. I have made great gains & am VERY happy with my body shape now, mostly due to forums like this and learning from those willing to share experience.

----------


## kelkel

Doesn't look "that" bad. Is that a sensitive E2 assay? If so, just add more adex to lower your E and retest in a few weeks. Add in UDCA or NAC for liver protection. Glad to see your running HCG throughout. You're not doing bad. Hell, most never get BW during cycle. I'm impressed.

Check the site sponsor for liver support.

Best of luck and welcome!

----------


## iamminddead

> Is that a sensitive E2 assay? If so, just add more adex to lower your E and retest in a few weeks. Add in UDCA or NAC for liver protection. Glad to see your running HCG throughout. 
> Best of luck and welcome!


How how I know if it's a "sensitive E2 assay"?

What is a UDCA or NAC?

I am taking Liv-52 3x a day for my liver the entire time.

----------


## kelkel

I use labcorp and the terminology is different but yours should be good to go with the method used: here's an excerpt on it:

Mathew BC, Biju RS, Thapalia N. An overview of electrochemiluminescent (ECL) technology in laboratory investigations. Kathmandu Univ Med J (KUMJ) 2005;3(1):91-3. http://www.kumj.com.np/ftp/issue/9/91-93.pdf 

Since 1996 ElectroChemiLuminescence (ECL) technology has been Roche’s immunochemistry detection technology of choice. It was first used in the clinical laboratory on the Elecsys® 2010 analyzer with 6 immunoassay applications. Today ECL is the most successful chemiluminescence technology with more than 75 applications and 20,000 instrument placements worldwide. No other IVD company can offer an automated detection technology that matches ECL’s unique blend of controlled reaction, precision and sensitivity, low sample volume, wide measuring range, and rapid measurement. Roche Professional Diagnostics - Roche and Sysmex Corporation 

Info on liver support:

Ursodeoxycholic acid

Nac & Fatty Liver | LIVESTRONG.COM

----------


## iamminddead

I used LabCorp. too.

Thank you for the liver info. I'm going to start asap.

How much should I up my Anastrozole doge by? I've read online that over .5mg is bad for you.

----------


## kelkel

Bingo. Then here's the exact code for the Labcorp Sensitive Assay. Write it and take it with you to the lab every time you go or they will screw it up.

E Sensitive 140244
CPT Code: 82670

Compare the above codes to what's on your labwork then you'll know for sure. If different, and I still think it is. Then go get it done asap maybe via privatemdlabs who also use labcorp and are relatively cheap. Some docs say it doesn't matter which you use as long as consistent but why not err on the side of the test that's specific to males, right?

How much? Tough call. I'd maybe only up it slightly and retest in a few weeks with the above codes. Remember, I don't know exactly when you pulled the BW in relation to your last shot. You could have caught it during a bit of a spike.

----------


## iamminddead

Got the UDCA from RUI 60 caps, how much do I take? 1 everyday?

----------


## Bonaparte

Looks like you may have been sold test cypionate instead of 1-test, judging by your test and E2 levels.

----------


## iamminddead

> Looks like you may have been sold test cypionate instead of 1-test, judging by your test and E2 levels.


Dihydroboldenone Cypionate doesn't turn into Est?

I've been taking 1mg EOD of Anastrozole. & will get me Est levels checked again in about a week.

----------


## iamminddead

Is it possible to get this post moved to the HrT forum to get more info. & attention?

----------


## iamminddead

Jesus! I think i got the wrong blood test for Est.!

----------


## Bonaparte

No, DHB does not convert to estrogen (hence the "dihydro").
And you don't need a fancy E2 test for general on cycle bloodwork, imo.

----------


## iamminddead

> No, DHB does not convert to estrogen (hence the "dihydro").
> And you don't need a fancy E2 test for general on cycle bloodwork, imo.


Well I definitely got the wrong blood test, I got the 1 for "non-pregnant women" Test Code: 004515!

I found the correct coded test and am retesting in Fri. morning with the test code: 140244. We'll see how this changes things.

How could I get what I have tested?

I've been on test before and got pimples on my back & water weight, I get neither of these at a higher dose now.

----------


## iamminddead

So, I finally got the correct blood test for Est. & they seem low to ok? Correct?

----------


## iamminddead

BUMP.

Maybe I shouldn't take Anastrozole if I'm on Dihydroboldenone Cypionate & my Est. numbers are so low.

Thoughts?

----------

